
Programming Languages are not Languages - gnad
https://medium.com/@old_sound/programming-languages-are-not-languages-c6f161a78c44?source=twitterShare-d51331cdd716-1535848309
======
tannhaeuser
It's interesting to see this topic from a linguistic PoV. As an utilitarist,
I'm using programming languages that give me a maximum of compilation target
and deployment options. So I'm finding myself spending my time using languages
that have an "official" ISO (or other) spec and multiple implementations; that
would be C, (vanilla) JavaScript, SQL, and Prolog, plus Java for a living. But
I've noticed in the last decade or so there are developers who really are
mentally blocked when not using a "perfect" language that can express their
exact thought process. I have a similar blockade when I'm about to start
writing a program at a time when the design and requirements are grossly
unclear - every keystroke hurts as it gets you farer away from an actual
solution. I'm just not into the quest for the perfect language; when I'm
reading code, I can skim over implementation details and see the high-level
design with relative ease, regardless of the language used. Paradoxically,
modern, expressive languages such as Haskell, Rust, and Scala really don't
reveal that kind of information to me at all.

"Programming isn't poetry" and "you should model the solution domain rather
than the problem domain" really resonates with me.

